# kwon bup question



## orestes (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello everybody,


Since 2 and a half year I do TSD in the WTSDA. I think it is very healthy for body and soul. I am gup 6 now. 
Doing hyungs I really like to do and I am very interested in the history of MA as a whole. I have two questions about hyungs. Is it correct that the hyung that written down in the Muye Dobo Tongji (kwonbup) is the first hyung ever made? Is there any MA who walk that hyung at the moment?


----------



## Andy Cap (Apr 30, 2005)

Allo 

 The signifigance of the Muye Dobo Tonji is that it is the first known written record of Korean martial arts.  The Kwon Bup to my knowledge is a number of self defense hand techniques for training soldiers.  I am sure people stil do these without calling them Kwon Bup.


----------



## Miles (May 1, 2005)

There is an interesting article in the latest Black Belt magazine about Korean martial arts.  It is a reprinted article from the '60s.  It says "Kwon Bup" is "Chuan Fa" in Korean.

 Miles


----------



## Yossarian75 (May 1, 2005)

I think that Kwon Bup in the Muye Dobo Tongji refers to the empty hand techniques it contains. The closest you would get to an empty hand form from the Muye Dobo Tongji would be the Soo Bahk Do forms which are reputedly partially based on this book.


----------



## rmclain (May 4, 2005)

"Kwon Bup" is just the Korean translation of "Chuan fa," which means, "Fist method."  Same terminology in Japanese is "Kempo."

This doesn't mean they are the same art, just the name translations.

R. McLain


----------



## tsdmgk1336 (May 19, 2006)

I do believe Hwang kee created Hwa-sun Hyung from one of the hyungs from the Muye dobo tongji I do believe it was Kwon Bup chong bo..


----------

